# Takeoff Birdstrike Video



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 17, 2009)

Bird through jet engine at takeoff

5+ minute video includes radio communications and safe landing. Watch closely for arrow that indicates bird, then see what happens to the starboard (right) engine. WOW.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

I dunno, looks like a doctored video. Read the remarks for some points of argument.

But I could be wrong!


----------



## Neil_M (Mar 17, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> I dunno, looks like a doctored video. Read the remarks for some points of argument.
> But I could be wrong!


It did happen, as to if the video is doctored, I don't know!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6606375.stm


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

Neil_M said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, looks like a doctored video. Read the remarks for some points of argument.
> ...


I've seen video of a bird strike engine "chuffing" like that, it just looked doctored. I'll agree that it's real.

However, the newspaper screwed up (jeez, again?), the 757 is incapable of dumping fuel.

wikpedia fuel dumping

And why does the paper report 2 birds, and the video 1 bird? And this quote from the paper ""Within minutes of being in the air, the plane suffered a double bird strike," he said."

In the video it was more like seconds, not minutes.

I'm thinking we're looking at 2 separate events. There is no date specified on the video other than the upload date, so we can't compare dates.

EDIT:

Ok, found another video, states that the newspaper got the facts wrong.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, the video has obviously been doctored: Copyright mark, the guy's name, addition of the arrow to point out the bird, cutting forward in the evolution of the incident, and addition of radio communications audio.

Aside from THAT "doctoring," which I call production elements and editing, it looks pretty authentic to me.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Yes, the video has obviously been doctored: Copyright mark, the guy's name, addition of the arrow to point out the bird, cutting forward in the evolution of the incident, and addition of radio communications audio.
> Aside from THAT "doctoring," which I call production elements and editing, it looks pretty authentic to me.


Yes, like I said in my last post.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

Man, is everything in wikipedia?

"On April 29, 2007, a Thomsonfly Boeing 757 from Manchester Airport, UK to Lanzarote Airport, Spain suffered a bird strike when at least one bird, supposedly a heron, was ingested by the starboard engine. The plane landed safely back at Manchester Airport a while later. The incident was captured by a plane spotter, as well as the emergency call picked up by a plane spotter's radio. The video was later published."

From wikipedia bird strike.


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there not a way they can put some type of screen over the intake that allows sufficient air in but nothing larger than a sparrow?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Is there not a way they can put some type of screen over the intake that allows sufficient air in but nothing larger than a sparrow?


I think the screen would have to be pretty stout to withstand a strike, and likely choke the engine.

No rocket scientist, just my 2c.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 17, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Is there not a way they can put some type of screen over the intake that allows sufficient air in but nothing larger than a sparrow?
> ...


Aloha

When I worked on the TV Movie Miracle Landing, one shot was of the Jet taking off. As best I can remember, due to the speed the camera car could go with the jets min t/o speed of 170 the camera car was placed further down the runway and started rolling as the pilot throttled up. the camera car reached 100, or so as the jet lifted off around 170. It was unusual but the movie crew consisted of only the Camera Operator, The Sound Mixer, and the driver, for weight reasons. All 3 commented they were scared S...less"

The reason I say this is what size screen would stop even a sparrow at those speeds? I think a better solution is to find out how to keep the birds away. A modern Scarecrow, without straw.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > MrFSS said:
> ...


Correctomundo!

Here's a quote from that wikipedia bird strike page;

"the energy of a 5 kg (11 lb) bird moving at a relative velocity of 275 km/h (171 mph) approximately equals the energy of a 1 tonne (2,200 lb) weight dropped from a height of 3 metres (10 ft)"


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 17, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > PetalumaLoco said:
> ...


Wow that like showing a small car through the motor!


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Mar 17, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


Yeah, imagine what would happen if you had bird strikes in *both* engines. Hmmm, that sounds familiar... :blink:


----------

